
Bugs in Visual C++ 2017 Libraries - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0502/
======
AndreyKarpov
Annotation. The title of this article is a hint for the Visual Studio
developers that they could benefit from the use of PVS-Studio static code
analyzer. The article discusses the analysis results of the libraries in the
recent Visual C++ 2017 release and gives advice on how to improve them and
eliminate the bugs found. Read on to find out how the developers of Visual C++
Libraries shoot themselves in the foot: it's going to be interesting and
informative.

